# Highest note sung in metal?



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

When I first heard 'once you kill a cow you gotta make a burger' by 'make me famous' (), I was blown away by the high note that serj hits in the intro riff (high A), and I've since been comparing every high note I hear, but surprisingly I haven't heard this matched or passed (by a male). I'm sure it's done, I just don't know it. I probably need to listen to more 80's and power metal lol. Anyways, just for reference, the violation by fleshgod apocalypse hits a high g briefly (right before it settles on the f# at the end of the singing phrase) and 
the epic high note that the new dragonforce singer hits in the reveal video is a high G (), so I'm curious if anyone can think of any examples of a male singer matching or topping the high A in metal. The deceipt by fleshgod apocalypse does hit the High B, but it's a female singer. So I guess the same question for female singers in metal?

So basically looking for a male singer to match/top high A, looking for female singer to match/top high B.

Anything come to mind?


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2011)

The guy from 3.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 2, 2011)

Needs more Machine Gun Eddie.

I'm pretty sure the note he hits is a high B.


----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

NaYoN said:


>





highest note in war cry is a G, still doesn't beat serj's A


----------



## Shadowspecced (Oct 2, 2011)

Not really metal at all, but it's a dude, and I think they tried to rock, and I think it's higher then what you posted.



At the end



also at the end haha


----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The guy from 3.



haven't heard of them, link me to a song with a real high note and I'll check out what note it is


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Needs more Machine Gun Eddie.



I was thinking Gilette might be the contender to end this, I just never really listened to nitro. You're right. The intro scream is an A, but actually goes up to a B for a bit. So now I gotta find a male metal singer who passes a B lol


----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

troyguitar said:


>




I don't have time to go through songs and check the notes, but if you can tell me which song has which note in which section I'll check that out. I know there's A LOT of songs with high notes, but I'm looking for specifics. Do you happen to know the highest notes in these songs?


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 2, 2011)

God, this band is going to get huge.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 2, 2011)

c#


----------



## Tobi (Oct 2, 2011)

I heard somewhere that james la brie's highest note is a C#6, not sure if its true though...


----------



## MikeH (Oct 2, 2011)

Spencer can hit some pretty nice highs.

(5:44)


----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> c#




fun fact, glass breaking depends on singing the resonant freq of the object, not a high note. But I know there's world records and whistle registers and such, and I'm sure mariah carey or someone could probably win this, but I'm trying to find the highest note used (hopefully cohesively) in a Metal song.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a Bb for sure from Lost Horizon's "Highlander (The One)"

actual song:


----------



## seanstephensen (Oct 2, 2011)

MikeH said:


> Spencer can hit some pretty nice highs.
> 
> (5:44)




trust me, I've been through periphery's album a zillion times haha, checked all their high notes and they don't come near the A or B. This racecar section is an F


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 3, 2011)

First thing that comes to mind regarding high notes.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

If you count Glenn Hughes as "metal" (he did play with both Black Sabbath and Deep Purple, after all) then he can hit at least a C


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 3, 2011)

Michael Kiske of Helloween!



This video lists the various notes he's hit in different songs.

There are heaps of videos on youtube that people have done of various singers vocal ranges.. Just search for "Vocal range of *name*".


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

A bunch of other people hitting Bb's and B's, some are metal and some are not:



One of them is pretty surprising...


----------



## jordanky (Oct 3, 2011)

I kind of think a King Diamond cover of "The Great Gig in the Sky" by Pink Floyd would muster up something appropriate for this thread.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## edsped (Oct 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> This is a Bb for sure from Lost Horizon's "Highlander (The One)"
> 
> actual song:



Highlander, 7:18ish onwards. 

Highest, no other contenders. Literally.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

Michael Sweet hits a C# for Jesus


----------



## SamSam (Oct 3, 2011)

Steelheart has got to up there. Check out Never let you go (Angel Eyes) or She's Gone. 

Sorry can't link on phone.


----------



## edsped (Oct 3, 2011)

Daniel Heiman hits a D in that, btw.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 3, 2011)

Jari Maenpaa (one of my biggest musical influences) hits a high A in this one


----------



## horacexgrant (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Mark Boals yet. Aside from maybe some of his earliest albums, i know that he's hit a high B flat in Yngwie Malmsteen's "Leonardo", which is the highest to my personal knowledge. Unfortunately, i can't find a video of this song on Youtube, so i can't post it. It's fuckin awesome


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 3, 2011)

I was thinking Spencer Sotelo in Periphery's "Jetpacks Was Yes 2.0"?
Gives me cold shivers every time i listen to it


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2011)

Mark Boals hit's a C here and puts a lot of power on it too at about 6:02


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2011)

those make me famous vocals are so autotuned it pains me to listen.


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> Daniel Heiman hits a D in that, btw.


This. He hits the highest God damn note that I can fret on my D tuned 24 fret guitar. Such a shame that he left. I love their second album so much. ;[


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 3, 2011)

First song in OP is has auto-tuned high notes.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 3, 2011)

seanstephensen said:


> When I first heard 'once you kill a cow you gotta make a burger' by 'make me famous' (), I was blown away by the high note that serj hits in the intro riff (high A), and I've since been comparing every high note I hear, but surprisingly I haven't heard this matched or passed (by a male). I'm sure it's done, I just don't know it. I probably need to listen to more 80's and power metal lol. Anyways, just for reference, the violation by fleshgod apocalypse hits a high g briefly (right before it settles on the f# at the end of the singing phrase) and
> the epic high note that the new dragonforce singer hits in the reveal video is a high G (), so I'm curious if anyone can think of any examples of a male singer matching or topping the high A in metal. The deceipt by fleshgod apocalypse does hit the High B, but it's a female singer. So I guess the same question for female singers in metal?
> 
> So basically looking for a male singer to match/top high A, looking for female singer to match/top high B.
> ...




there's one halford does at the end of dreamer deceiver that's high. but it seems like there's one he does that even higher. ian gillian does a high one. 

mostly halford. he hits the most piercing notes i've ever heard.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 3, 2011)

horacexgrant said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Mark Boals yet. Aside from maybe some of his earliest albums, i know that he's hit a high B flat in Yngwie Malmsteen's "Leonardo", which is the highest to my personal knowledge. Unfortunately, i can't find a video of this song on Youtube, so i can't post it. It's fuckin awesome



here's the song. is it the one at 3:55?


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2011)

i think he hits a higher note at the end of Playing With Fire on that album. 

that whole album is astounding as far as vocal acrobatics go, probably the most demanding singing for a whole album that i've heard in rock/metal. he also nails all of it live. I have a bunch of bootlegs from the Alchemy tour and he's seriously flawless on most of them. 

Also, a lot of the stuff he sang on Trilogy is very high but doesn't sound like it. When there is another singer in the band who isn't mark boals, yngwie never plays "you don't remember" in the original key. 



5:53


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## NaYoN (Oct 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> Daniel Heiman hits a D in that, btw.



Wikipedia says he can go up to Eb, is there a song where he does it?


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not just _hitting _the high notes - being able to hit those notes with so little effort you may as well be making a sandwich tends to make me wonder why THIS guy hasn't been mentioned at all:


----------



## edsped (Oct 3, 2011)

Kiske was mentioned on the first page, and honestly I don't think there's a singer better than Daniel Heiman.


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2011)

Heiman is definitely a beast. Too bad all of his bands since Lost Horizon have sucked.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> Kiske was mentioned on the first page, and honestly I don't think there's a singer better than Daniel Heiman.



oops, missed that one.

I don't like Heiman. He's another generic clone to me. He hits some great notes, but I can't even understand what he's saying half the time. Kiske is GERMAN also, and sings flawless english.

Ripper Owen and Ralf Sheepers have both done some very similar vocal work to what you like about Heiman, and I've never cared for them for the same reasons. We already HAVE a Halford and a Kiske, we don't so many copies. (you too, Tobias, but at least you throw some Dickinson in there)

As Kiske once said, how high doesn't matter. After a certain point, it's just squeaking. Heiman does a LOT of squeaking.



TLDR: From the perspective of technique and execution, Kiske is way way way beyond Heiman. vibrato, control, power in both high and low registers, pitch and muscle control, Kiske is one of the most amazing singers in the world. In school, he was the only vocalist I could get any of the voice majors to speak respectfully about. It's also the reason Kiske shuns metal and mocks it so often. The things he gets attention for in metal is the stupid stuff like high notes and silly songs, not his incredible talent as a vocalist.


----------



## eurolove (Oct 3, 2011)

3.36



5.56


----------



## Murmel (Oct 3, 2011)

Kyo can hit some fucking high notes.

like 3:20



Sounds pretty chest voice-ish too, I don't know.


----------



## PinkyandBrain (Oct 3, 2011)

it's all right here haha


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim Owens maybe.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 3, 2011)

DLG said:


> Mark Boals hit's a C here and puts a lot of power on it too at about 6:02




That is fucking high, but loses points for including Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory.

How about these?





Really surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, at 6:13



I mean, fucking come on. Those are some unbelievably high notes. And this was before Autotune, he was definitely ACTUALLY singing them.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> First song in OP is has auto-tuned high notes.




And low notes. This example should be discarded. It's not even real.

Also, sad this guy hasn't come up yet either.




Not sure on the specific notes, but he gets up there. WAAY up there.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

Some specs on Gildenlow:

*




Daniel Gildenlöw*






*Voice Type:* High baritone
*Range:* (B&#9837;1-)C2-E5(-A5)
*Best Display of Range:* "Innocence" (C2-D5)

*Significant High Notes*



Falsetto:
A5 ("Reconciliation", "Used," "Idiocracy," "Dea Pecuniae", "Eleven")
G&#9839;5 ("The Big Machine")
G5 ("Idioglossia," "Reconciliation," "The Final Surprise," "In the Flesh")
F&#9839;5 ("Inside" live, "Eleven")
F5 ("Beyond the Pale")
C5 ("I Die")

Full:
E5 ("Waking Every God," , "Water", "A Trace of Blood," "Used," "Reconciliation," "The Sixth Extinction,")
E&#9837;5 ("The Sixth Extinction", "Timeweaver's Tale")
D5 ("The Final Surprise," "Innocence", "A Trace of Blood", "The Deeper Cut")
C&#9839;5 ("Inside")
B&#9837;4 ("Of Dust")

*Significant Low Notes:*
C2 ("Imago," "Enter Rain," "Innocence")
C&#9839;2 ("Enter Rain", "Of Dust")
D2 ("Beyond the Pale", "Nauticus," "Imago", "The Perfect Element")
E2 ("Shore Serenity", "Jump Off This Train", "Enter Rain")
F2 ("The Big Machine," "Jump Off This Train")
G2 ("The Big Machine," "Nauticus")


To me it sounds like at least one G may be full (Final Suprise).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 3, 2011)

This has to be one of the highest notes sung in metal ...

Crimson Glory `Red Sharks`



Its in the middle of the song somewhere !!!.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

*Michael Kiske*




*Maxim* on Mon May 31, 2010 6:15 am





Voice type: Low tenor
Vocal range: (B&#9837;1-)C&#9839;2-F5(-B&#9837;5)
Best display of range: "Absolution" (E&#9837;2-E&#9837;5), "Keeper of the Seven Keys" (E2-E5)

Significant high notes:


F5 ("Someone's Crying", "Key to the Universe", "The Tower", "New Horizons", "Eagle Fly Free", "Halloween")
E5 ("Victim of Fate", "We Got the Right", "Halloween", "Key to the Universe", "March of Time," "The Tower", "Farewell," "Save Us," "Future World", "The Chance", "Keeper of the Seven Keys", "I Want Out", "Twilight of the Gods", "A Tale That Wasn't Right" live, "Mankind")
E&#9837;5 ("Farewell," "Absolution", "So Sick", "Hello Moon")
D5 ("Easy", "Your Turn", "Cross the Line", "Wastelands", "A Little Time", "A Tale That Wasn't Right", "Do I Remember a Life?", "We Got the Right", "Twilight of the Gods", "Rise and Fall", "The Calling")
C&#9839;5 ("Absolution," "We Got the Right," "Place Vendome", "Hello Moon", "The Tower", "Back on the Streets")
C5 ("Eagle Fly Free," "Stargazers", "I Will Be Gone," "Philistine City", "We Got the Right")
B4 ("You Always Walk Alone", "Twilight of the Gods", "Sign of the Times", "I Will Be Gone", "Streets of Fire", "Revolution Renaissance", "The Calling," "King of It All", "Cross the Line", "Philistine City," "I Believe", "Your Turn", "Back on the Streets", "Hello Moon", "Cross the Line")


Significant low notes:


C&#9839;2 (interview)
E&#9837;2 ("Absolution")
E2 ("Shadowfights", "Time's Passing By", "Keeper of the Seven Keys")
F2 ("Shadowfights", "Easy", "Do I Remember a Life?")
F&#9839;2 ("Halloween," "Easy", "Somebody Somewhere", "I'd Die for You", "Do I Remember a Life?")
G2 ("Key to the Universe", "Victim Of Fate", "So Sick")



And Heiman:

*Daniel Heiman*




Curiosity on Sun Mar 20, 2011 10:03 pm





Vocal range: (B1-)G2-A5(-E&#9837;6)
Voice type: Tenor
Best showcase of range: "Last Drop of Blood" (B2-G5)

Significant High Notes:
A5: Highlander (The One), Sworn in the Metal Wind
G#5: I Am Alive
G5: Highlander (The One), Enemy, Kingdom of My Will, Heart of Storm, Terminal Voyage, Last Drop of Blood, Perfect Warrior, Running From the Shadows, Cry of a Restless Soul
F#5: Nothing, Salvation, Corona
F5: Highlander, Again the Fire Will Burn, World Through My Fateless Eyes

Significant Low Notes:
B2: Last Drop of Blood
G#2: The Other Side
G2: Welcome Back





And to mix things up, Here's Neil Patrick Harris:

* Neil Patrick Harris*




Guest on Tue May 31, 2011 6:00 pm
A Legendary Singer:





*Voice Type:* An Awesome Low Tenor
*Vocal Range:* An Awesome C&#9839;2-D5(-C&#9839;6)


*Awesome High Notes:*
D5: ("Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap")
C&#9839;5: ("Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap")
Bb4: ("Nothing Suits Me Like My Suits", "Video Resume")
A4: ("You Just Got Slapped", "Video Resume")

*Manly Low Notes:*
C&#9839;2: ("How I Met Your Mother": _Oh Honey_)
F2: ("Confrontation")


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 3, 2011)

Might be the place to check claims:

Range Stuff


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

For the doubters:



lol


Davey - yup, that's where I was getting these profiles from


----------



## edsped (Oct 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> oops, missed that one.
> 
> I don't like Heiman. He's another generic clone to me. He hits some great notes, but I can't even understand what he's saying half the time. Kiske is GERMAN also, and sings flawless english.
> 
> ...


I'll probably disagree with about everything in this post. Daniel Heiman doesn't sound like anyone in particular to me, and he certainly doesn't sound like a generic power metal singer. I don't have any more trouble understanding what he's saying than with anyone else. Technically, he's a great singer and I like the tone of his voice a lot. I haven't listened to really any of Kiske's singing other than one live clip some guy was showing me because he said his high notes were pretty weak and I agreed with him. I can't even remember what his voice sounds like off the top of my head so I'm not even going to make a comparison.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Kiske is GERMAN also, and sings flawless english.



Heiman is Swedish, I don't get your point?


----------



## oompa (Oct 3, 2011)

whatever, Sam_Sam said it, this thread needs more Miljenko Matijevic!



1:13 is damn high, think it's A5 or something. either way he gets an extra octave in my book for being awesome, so A6, beat that!


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Heiman is Swedish, I don't get your point?




One can sing past their accent better than the other.

Sorry, I think I'm approaching this from too musical a perspective. Heiman's upper registers are indisputable falsetto, whereas the where the top of Kiske's full voice lies tends to often be disputed. I posted specs on everyone to be fair. 

But when I say Heiman is a clone, I grew up in the 80's. No one sounded like Kiske until I heard Kiske. Steelheart to me was "hey, this guy can sing like Halford!". Kiske is an operatic/proper singer in a metal band, one he never wanted to be in because he does not like metal. He was bringing in a sound no one else was doing at the time. Heiman is clearly a disciple of Halford, Kiske, etc.. - he admits so himself.

"Partly the music saved me from drugs and my miserably teenage suicide thoughts by just absorbing my attention, but also I read the lyrics and some of the bands like Helloween and Dio made me feel more confident and also their lyrics were uplifting and enlightening" - Daniel Heiman


It's fine to have influences, but I put a game changing vocalist like Kiske over a singer like Heiman, personally. We're all free to feel differently about it, of course.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently Warrel Dane has a D5 here:


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't like how those range guys nitpick out falsetto stuff. It's still singing.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I don't like how those range guys nitpick out falsetto stuff. It's still singing.



It is, but by vocalists it is considered as a completely different style and range.

IE I would never tell someone I have a four octave range as my top two octaves are completely falsetto. I can sing Helloween and Gamma Ray, but as a vocalist I am actually a low-baritone and have very little top range at full voice.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 3, 2011)

Who gives a shit?


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 3, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> Who gives a shit?



Us, apparently. Who gives a shit about some of the stuff you post?

That Range stuff website is awesome. An entire day of productivity lost looking up singers


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 3, 2011)

oompa said:


> whatever, Sam_Sam said it, this thread needs more Miljenko Matijevic!
> 
> 
> 
> 1:13 is damn high, think it's A5 or something. either way he gets an extra octave in my book for being awesome, so A6, beat that!




The most guitar slides I've heard before a song starts up


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

I found the winner


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

fucking doublepost


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 3, 2011)

*NATTRAMN*







Voice type: suicide autolesionist nose
Vocal range: falsetto A5, if you find anything else tell me.

Significant high notes:
A5 (any song, as long as it hurts his vocal chords)

Significant low notes:
[undefined puke sound while committing autolesionism] (any song)


The best singer ever to have lived.

And his trousers were definitely too tight.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 3, 2011)

Jari apparently has an F5 somewhere in here if you can find it. Incredible song, so might as well listen to it.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> The best singer ever to have lived.
> 
> And his trousers were definitely too tight.





haha! So that's the secret.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> haha! So that's the secret.



Well, I think several razors may have been involved in the recording process too...


----------



## thedarkoceans (Oct 3, 2011)

i hate singers that sings that way in metal.i prefer post metal melodic vocals,not power vocals,they seem like if someone was hanging himslef to death to the singer's balls.


----------



## matthewm94 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tommy hits a high note around 6:20, I'm surprised nobodies posted it yet!


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 3, 2011)

I still fail to see anyone else acknowledge the dominance of Mr Neil Patrick Harris.

The man is clearly the winner.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 3, 2011)

4:10 onward is some high stuff. probably not the most extreme but its different.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 3, 2011)

Near the end. It's incredible.


----------



## Espaul (Oct 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Gildenlow



I was going to mention him too, but got beat. Although I feel we all should see his power here at 3:18:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 3, 2011)

6:55

Very surprised to not even see this yet. 
Besides the joke before this page.
 


Pretty sure the guy from Outworld has it though.


----------



## Static (Oct 3, 2011)

Stu block.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 3, 2011)

Roberto Tiranti of Labyrinth


> Voice type: Italian Tenor
> Vocal range: E2-F5(-Eb6)
> 
> Significant high notes (non-modal):
> ...



/thread


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2011)

seanstephensen said:


> trust me, I've been through periphery's album a zillion times haha, checked all their high notes and they don't come near the A or B. This racecar section is an F



I wasn't saying it was the highest. It's just pretty high.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 3, 2011)

Gene Adam sung some pretty high-pitched shit


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 3, 2011)

Static said:


> Stu block.





Might not technically be the highest, and most of his songs with IE are kinda boring. However, he has an extremely impressive ability to seemlessly transition from low death growls into super high power metal registers, that I've always found impressive as hell:


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 3, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Might not technically be the highest, and most of his songs with IE are kinda boring.



You mean all one of them? 

Unless the album leaked and I am out of the loop.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Really? 3 pages and no Mars Volta?



@ around 5:20-40


----------



## jvms (Oct 3, 2011)

Andre Matos anyone? Best Power Metal singer EVER!!!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> You mean all one of them?
> 
> Unless the album leaked and I am out of the loop.



Into Eternity can also be abbreviated as IE


----------



## sahaal (Oct 4, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Might not technically be the highest, and most of his songs with IE are kinda boring. However, he has an extremely impressive ability to seemlessly transition from low death growls into super high power metal registers, that I've always found impressive as hell:




you posted the wrong one!


----------



## hutchman (Oct 4, 2011)

This is pretty freakin good.




*EDIT: Fuck this song rules.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## DLG (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw Labyrinth at prog/power, Rob was INSANE. He does those Mariah Carey-esque falsetto sqeals that just sound ridiculous, I've seriously never heard a singer kill it so hard live. Dude was perfection no homo. 

Props for the Crimson Glory mention to whoever posted it



thedarkoceans said:


> i hate singers that sings that way in metal.i prefer post metal melodic vocals,not power vocals,they seem like if someone was hanging himslef to death to the singer's balls.



then this thread is not for you. let troyguitar enjoy it


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 4, 2011)

Jim Gillette of Nitro





EDIT: This is also on topic, and funny.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 4, 2011)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Into Eternity can also be abbreviated as IE



Which is why all this lazy acronym crap needs to stop


----------



## linchpin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 4, 2011)

> Roberto Tiranti of Labyrinth



Bloody Hell o.0


----------



## Riffer (Oct 5, 2011)

Phil Anselmo can get pretty high. At least he used to. The end of Cemetary Gates he does some pretty high notes with Dimebag replicating them with whammy pull ups. Maybe not the highest in metal but still awesome sounding.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 5, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> You mean all one of them?
> 
> Unless the album leaked and I am out of the loop.


 

Not Iced earth, I meant Into Eternity ! Thanks I'm sure others read that as Iced Earth too.


----------



## Aevolve (May 8, 2012)

Always found this hilarious, so it's worth a watch, but I always liked this one at 0:26:


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 8, 2012)

Stu block doing anything from Into Eternity?


----------



## ilyti (May 8, 2012)

The highest male singers have all been mentioned. 

Any love for the female metal singers?


----------



## asphyx123 (May 9, 2012)

Floor Jansen - After Forever (ex)

at around 6:37

And there are some nice high note collections of her singing


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 9, 2012)

Floor Jansen, man her high note in that first song sounds really pretty.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 9, 2012)

I am surprised NO ONE has posted this:



Not sure if Devin can still sing an F7, but he has done it.


----------

